# ISO: Bosnian "bajadera" recipe



## jeanie54 (Oct 25, 2007)

my supervisor is bosnian and we all love this three layered fudge she makes and it takes her a long time to make and i would like to know if anyone has the recipe for "bajadera". it would be very appreciated.  thank you jeanie54


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe one of these recipes might help you figure it out?


----------



## mitmondol (Nov 2, 2007)

Never heard of this, but looking around the net it seems that it is a chocolate product. There are several recipes (or mostly the same floating around) for imitating it at home.
From what I can figure, it should be a creme de nougat between chocolate layers.
I would play with the homemade recipe , surely it can be improved a bit.
What do you guys think?
I'm gonna look at that recipe again.


----------

